# Why are the non-beveled(flat) sides of the drywall taped...



## Consistency (Sep 26, 2016)

Why are the non-beveled(flat) sides of the drywall taped since the resulting hump looks horrible?

As a renovator. I cut the flat ends of the drywall on a 45 degree angle on both sides, then I use 20 or 45 (not 90) hot mud to completely fill in the pores of the drywall sides with my finger and then finish filling the cavity with the knife. Hence joining two sheets of drywall at the molecular level. Then do 2nd and 3rd coats with miss certainteed red. This way the walls are perfectly flat and structurally sound for years.

I do tape&mud the beveled edges like everyone else.

I just don't understand how these bad looking humps don't bother anyone else. :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

:no::no:


----------



## Consistency (Sep 26, 2016)

It will crack, it will crack, it will crack said everyone... Yet 3 years later in my own home there is no cracks anywhere after the daily dose of earthquakes from the 100+ trucks passing by on my street.

I would never recommend doing what I do with premixed plaster or lite compound since these compounds only provide surface strength. I use either Certainteed high density setting compounds or CGC Sheetrock Brand Setting-Type Drywall Compounds to fill in the pores of the drywall; not the paper pores.

non-beveled(flat) sides = butt ends

I should have mentioned that I do tape&mud the corners as well; to avoid confusion.

What the so called professionals are doing is seriously bad behaviour and bad work. Its insanity. Over plastering because the plaster is garbage and then over sanding like home owners.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

imagine that, all the Lawyers, Engineers and trade associations are wrong and a renovator is right?


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Consistency said:


> Why are the non-beveled(flat) sides of the drywall taped since the resulting hump looks horrible?
> 
> As a renovator. I cut the flat ends of the drywall on a 45 degree angle on both sides, then I use 20 or 45 (not 90) hot mud to completely fill in the pores of the drywall sides with my finger and then finish filling the cavity with the knife. Hence joining two sheets of drywall at the molecular level. Then do 2nd and 3rd coats with miss certainteed red. This way the walls are perfectly flat and structurally sound for years.
> 
> ...



flat ends of the drywall ? the correct term is Butt Joints. Haven't you heard of drywall shims? Shim the wall such that the butt joints are recessed from the rest of the wall. Or use BUTT BOARDS to recess the butt joint. The idea of reinforcing tape is to create a monolithic surface with no cracks. No tape and it all cracks. If you are trying to do good work, all walls and ceilings should be checked with a straight edge and properly shimmed prior to hanging the sheetrock. At this time you can recess the butts.


----------



## Consistency (Sep 26, 2016)

Too many professionals have failed the basic chemistry lesson which indicates that alike molecules stick together and unlike molecules don't. Taping is required where paper is visible because it is self evident that paper is unlike plaster. Are you guys following the basic laws of chemistry?

Drywall boards and fast drying setting compounds are mostly composed of Gypsum(Calcium sulfate) while premixed compounds are mostly composed of other minerals like Limestone. MSDS's are available below.

Fast setting drywall compounds: http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_CT3-01_Setting_Compounds-MSDS_Eng.pdf

Drywall boards: http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_5-16_Gypsum_Board_MSDS_Eng.pdf

Premixed drywall compounds: http://www.certainteed.com/resources/CTG_CT1-01_Ready-Mix_MSDS_Eng.pdf

My point is that at the butt ends, it is better to cut the butt ends at a 45 degree angle and then fill in (with my finger and not a knife) the exposed white drywall pores with fast drying setting compound, both are composed of Gypsum(Calcium sulfate) and will follow the laws of chemistry by sticking together. Then continue filling the cavity with a knife after the pores have been fully filled as I already indicated.

The laws of nature supersede the rules of man.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Consistency said:


> Too many professionals have failed the basic chemistry lesson which indicates that alike molecules stick together and unlike molecules don't. Taping is required where paper is visible because it is self evident that paper is unlike plaster. Are you guys following the basic laws of chemistry?
> 
> Drywall boards and fast drying setting compounds are mostly composed of Gypsum(Calcium sulfate) while premixed compounds are mostly composed of other minerals like Limestone. MSDS's are available below.
> 
> ...


Really?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Forrest Gump summed it up.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Forest had a few insightful comments. 
Life is like a box of chocolates. 
It happens..
And my personal favourite. Stupid is, stupid does.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Forest had a few insightful comments.
> Life is like a box of chocolates.
> It happens..
> And my personal favourite. Stupid is, stupid does.


 Yeah that's it, The last one :yes::whistling2:


----------



## Consistency (Sep 26, 2016)

Before there was this paper embedded Gypsum. How did previous generations of humans install Gypsum powder on the walls?

It self evident that previous generations of humans did way better work than modern arrogant and delusional humans.

My all time favorite
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=izGZenABw84


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I may be a delusional human but I know what works. Humour me and do an experiment. Get four pieces of board and lay they on a flat surface, but them together joining one pair as you have stated the other pair in the traditional way. DO NOT SCREW OR NAIL the board to the flst serface. Let the jointing method give the strength not the fixing. Now when they are dry do a straight pull test to both test subjects. With enough force both will fail, but I know which one will fail first.:yes::yes:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Consistency said:


> Too many professionals have failed the basic chemistry lesson which indicates that alike molecules stick together and unlike molecules don't. Taping is required where paper is visible because it is self evident that paper is unlike plaster. Are you guys following the basic laws of chemistry?
> 
> Drywall boards and fast drying setting compounds are mostly composed of Gypsum(Calcium sulfate) while premixed compounds are mostly composed of other minerals like Limestone. MSDS's are available below.
> 
> ...


"Too many professionals have failed the basic chemistry lesson which indicates that alike molecules stick together and unlike molecules don't." That is absurd. Do O2 molecules stick together? Or H2O molecules stick together? Do inert gases stick together? If so by how much? The bonds between molecules depends on the empty electron valences of the constituent atoms. A covalent bond will be strongest. Then ion bonds, dipole bonds and hydrogen bonds. Typically certain unalike molecules will stick together better than alike molecules. The exception to this would be metals, whose like atoms share a covalent bond with other like atoms. And even then, the bonds often get stronger when adding dissimilar alloy metals into the mix. So don't even think you can bull**** a bull****ter.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Consistency said:


> Before there was this paper embedded Gypsum. How did previous generations of humans install Gypsum powder on the walls?
> 
> It self evident that previous generations of humans did way better work than modern arrogant and delusional humans.
> 
> ...


Actually, gypsum powder is rarely applied to walls. But plasters, which may be mixes of a fine aggregate, manufacturers additives, along with calcined lime or gypsum or similar mineral, which when rehydrated tend to recrystallize; are commonly used. Plasters tend to be reasonably hard, but brittle. These are usually applied over a firm lathe substrate to reinforce a plaster's tendency to form check cracks. With sheetrock, the paper facing is the reinforcing substrate. And joint tape is commonly used to reinforce the joints between panels. As to whether construction practices were better in the past than they are now is up for question. Certainly the tendencies for recent earthquakes to cause serious injury and death to people in older structures, in places like Italy, Pakistan, and Nepal and Tibet, make me want to reside in a modern structure. But to each his own.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Consistency said:


> It will crack, it will crack, it will crack said everyone... Yet 3 years later in my own home there is no cracks anywhere after the daily dose of earthquakes from the 100+ trucks passing by on my street.
> 
> I would never recommend doing what I do with premixed plaster or lite compound since these compounds only provide surface strength. I use either Certainteed high density setting compounds or CGC Sheetrock Brand Setting-Type Drywall Compounds to fill in the pores of the drywall; not the paper pores.
> 
> ...


It will crack! You just haven't seen the cracks yet!


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Consistency said:


> Before there was this paper embedded Gypsum. How did previous generations of humans install Gypsum powder on the walls?
> 
> It self evident that previous generations of humans did way better work than modern arrogant and delusional humans.
> 
> ...


I see what you are getting at by modern humans not living up to previous generation's decorating jobs. My bad. Those old guys were pretty good decorators after all. And some of their walls have held up for twenty thousand years or more.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lascaux


----------



## krafty (Jun 30, 2016)

Sent from my LGL16C using Tapatalk


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You see this ceiling. Its at least four times the size area of that pic I'm just not posting the rest. It was boarded and mudded with no tape in the seams and it's loaded with cracks. Mostly the butts have gone. Its my next repair job.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Guess this guy has never heard of v'ing the butts before taping. We are doing the same thing and one upping by taping. If you can't hide a butt joint then find a different trade.


----------



## Consistency (Sep 26, 2016)

*@endo_alley_revisited*

I do shim the drywall boards when shimming is required.
I do use grid tape with fast setting compound where the drywall boards bevel and in the corners.
I do use inside and outside paper faced corner beads.

I don't tape the butt ends because it looks bad and simply use my own specific detailed method that provides structural strength instead of surface strength.



> Each water molecule consists of two atoms of the element hydrogen joined to one atom of the element oxygen. An interesting property of water is the ability of its molecules to “stick together.” This occurs because one side of each water molecule is slightly negative and the other side is slightly positive.
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=water+stick+together


*"Certainly the tendencies for recent earthquakes to cause serious injury and death to people in older structures, in places like Italy, Pakistan, and Nepal and Tibet, make me want to reside in a modern structure. But to each his own."*

We can't compare concrete structures to wooden structures. An example is 9/11.

*@gazman*

Sounds interesting and I will give it a try.
http://www.sgs.ca/en/Industrial-Manufacturing/Services-Related-to-Production-and-Products/Materials-Testing/Mechanical-Testing.aspx

*@cazna*

Thanks for misunderstanding what I said. There is a lot of butchers out there and I ain't one of them.

*@thefinisher*

Nobody can hide the hump to someone who can see straight.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Consistency said:


> *@endo_alley_revisited*
> 
> I do shim the drywall boards when shimming is required.
> I do use grid tape with fast setting compound where the drywall boards bevel and in the corners.
> ...


I hope you are not thinking that the hydrogen bond between water molecules is structurally significant in building construction. It is vastly weaker than the covalent bonds between metal alloys such as steel.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Consistency said:


> *@cazna*
> 
> Thanks for misunderstanding what I said. There is a lot of butchers out there and I ain't one of them.


Your welcome sir. Thanks for the entertaining thread.


----------



## mers (Sep 29, 2016)

I am looking to buy a set of Columbia tools from CSR and I was hoping someone would help me with a promo code discount for DWT members. Thanks for your help


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Consistency said:


> *@thefinisher*
> 
> Nobody can hide the hump to someone who can see straight.



Bull Chit ! Like TF Said . If you can't hide a butt joint . Your In the wrong trade .


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Lol tried my skills on a 2'×2' patch not really a but joint can't really say I was able to completely hide it lol but it looked better that before . It was my first finish job with no true finisher to help me and it was in my buddies living room with his family . Not the easiest place to practice  .


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

well everybody-included me- has to apologize to Consistency because he was right.....it's not only possible but also they make non-beveled boards


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

and if you believit or not but this is my new stopping tool 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShEwJ7Edl7w


----------

